# [ODMP] Metropolitan Police Department, District of Columbia ~ March 23, 2006



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

A Sergeant with the Metropolitan Police Department was killed in the line of duty on March 23, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18256*


----------

